# burrrrmesse



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2005)

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Snake, Burmese Python.htm

so easy to keep huh??


----------



## thals (May 1, 2005)

lol. they are beautiful snakes those burms...luv the retics as well


----------



## stencorp69 (May 1, 2005)

Aren't some of the pictures in the faq sheet Anaconda? I thought the format of the fact sheet was pretty goodas an intro to keeping snakes.


----------



## deano351 (May 1, 2005)

Brood Size- Up to 100 eggs 
Is this correct ?
What would the average be ?


----------



## Hickson (May 1, 2005)

"Never point a Burmese Python at your face"

LOL They could go off!



Hix


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 1, 2005)

i was going to say i would feel sorry for any snake that bit that face
he looks like hes ready to POP


----------



## kevyn (May 1, 2005)

There's some mis-information in there. Burms don't eat fish, and there aren't any wild burms in Indonesia. There were lots of pics of anacondas and few shots of Indian pythons and Sri Lankan pythons. The average clutch size isn't 100, however, Mike Wilbanks of Constrictors Unlimited has an female albino burm that consistantly lays over 100 eggs for him. He is thinking of having Guinese present this year when she lays. And yes they are very easy to keep.


----------

